# Micro Vett BMS



## arcatus (Mar 13, 2019)

willys said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have 11 BMS boards removed from Iveco Daily. Battery pack was configured 2P33S, it was 160Ah LiFePo4. Take a look at pictures. Asking 20 Euro/piece.
> 
> I can ship worldvide.


Dear friend,
do you have only this 1pcs?
do you have also connection schematic?
how to connecto batery ballancer to battery and if know how to connect more boards with each other.
Thank you for your reply.


----------

